# R32 History lesson - What was the Zero R



## Z TUNE (Aug 15, 2006)

Didn't want to hijack this thread

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/showthread.php?t=60977

Any information would appreciated


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

have found a bit about the beasty here on this site .
http://www.carforums.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-7933.html
only 11 were built, 3 were sold Modifed by HKS from the ground up. they were based on the last few 1994 R32's made, almost like the Z tune R34. 
here are some pics and specs of it :

HKS Zero R 

zero - 60 = 3.1seconds 
1/4 mile = 11.0 
Peak HP/RPM = 450/7500 
Peak torque/RPM = 361/6000


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

Dont know about you chaps, But I think that looks superb....


----------



## Z TUNE (Aug 15, 2006)

Nice one James

Looks like no expense spared, 2.8l with v-cam and 600ps/7400rpm

Here's a great linkhttp://www.hks-tf.co.jp/complete/zeror.htm


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

kool, good link that, loads of good pics too. does look really nice.


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

It also has the most beautiful steering wheel ever to adorn a Skyline, IMO. 

It's a very special GT-R (as has already been said here) but if I'm honest, the body work is looking a bit dated now. This is, after all, only my opinion.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

. . . and as I said: imagine you aquired that car in 1994! Pure madness and beauty.:smokin:


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

Great link! 11/10.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

I would like to open my R32 bonnet and it should look like this . . .in 2005 ZeroR spec:600ps/7400rpm and 66kgm/4400rpm


----------



## Lono9885 (Apr 11, 2005)

Z TUNE said:


> Nice one James
> 
> Looks like no expense spared, 2.8l with v-cam and 600ps/7400rpm
> 
> Here's a great linkhttp://www.hks-tf.co.jp/complete/zeror.htm


Amazingly the link isn't referring to the 1994 model but a new re-release for 2006 that HKS is prepared to build if you stump up the cash. The actual 1994 edition was 450ps which is amazing how it laid down a 0-60 of 3.1s ! Anyway the new version is 600 as already mentioned so I can imagine the damn thing flies lol

One thing to note is that the re-release uses 2530s and is a 2.8L whereas the original 1994 ZERO R used a single setup of the TA45S (whatever the hell turbo that is!) and a 2.7L bottom 

PS I'm also trying to find some information on the ultra rare TRUST Greddy RX GTR 32 which the car was originally built to match up to but can't find a sausage on it so if anyone has any info please don't hold back


----------



## moz (Mar 22, 2005)

I first heard about this car a couple of years ago, and I really liked the rear spoiler, and the diffuser. Looking at it now, I'm not a big fan of the front bumper at all, and the rest of the body modifications seem to lose the rear arch bulges and generally add more clutter. I still prefer the overall look of my 32 GT-R to the ZeroR, maybe it's because I have one now, whereas I didn't then.

Anyway, I remember feeling gutted when I heard they just left the remaining cars out in the cold and rain and they gradually deteriorated over the years. I did have a magazine article on it once, but now all I could find was these images:

















I believe they also relocated the petrol filler inside the door, or something like that. 

But I'd still have one. I really like the wheels and the interior modifications too.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

I only found the GReddy RX S-ROC R33.


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

I have a few articles about the TRUST Greddy RX GTR 32 but all in Japanese.
This is the car that in one incarnation looks like it has a supercharger and turbochargers. I'll have to scan the pages some time.


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

moz said:


> I believe they also relocated the petrol filler inside the door, or something like that


Fuel tank is where the back seats were.

Phil


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

. . do you have them in a jap. GTR magazine? I remember an article inside one, but have to check 30 of them . . .


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Z TUNE said:


> Nice one James
> 
> Looks like no expense spared, 2.8l with v-cam and 600ps/7400rpm
> 
> Here's a great linkhttp://www.hks-tf.co.jp/complete/zeror.htm


Wish I could read Japanese. What's the 1450ps referring too?

Reading that, there's 2 different types. The 1994 with 450ps (TA45S turbo) and 2005 with 600ps (HKS GT2530s). Potentially a 2006 Zero-R too.


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

There is an article by DCD in the latest HPI magazine on the 'current' version of the Zero-R.  
Lucky man got to drive it too (I'm not jealous, I'm not, I'm not) :bawling:


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Get yourselves a copy of HPI or an upcoming issue of J-tuner to find out more

This is one of the best GTRs I've ever driven! (I seem to say this a lot lately....)


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

DCD said:


> Get yourselves a copy of HPI or an upcoming issue of J-tuner to find out more
> 
> This is one of the best GTRs I've ever driven! (I seem to say this a lot lately....)


Was it the 2006 Zero-R or 2005 Zero-R? It mentioned both on the site.

HPI?


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

Z TUNE said:


> Here's a great link http://www.hks-tf.co.jp/complete/zeror.htm


Nice picture in that link. Lets all notice what dyno its being tuned on shall we


----------



## Luckham (Nov 10, 2005)

moz said:


> I remember feeling gutted when I heard they just left the remaining cars out in the cold and rain and they gradually deteriorated over the years. I did have a magazine article on it once, but now all I could find was these images:


That is a SIN..

What a total waste - Why the hell didn't they sell them on.. :bawling:


----------



## RBnemesis13B (Dec 26, 2005)

I love the Zero-R for everything except the front bumper but that's me. Anyway, i almost cried a single tear when i saw that they were just left to "rot" like that but i'm glad they're re-releasing them, with a upgraded spec to boot. 

Translated version of the link above.

http://translate.google.com/transla...v=/search?q=http://www.hks-tf.co.jp&hl=en&lr=


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

They had no choice. Back when they made the cars in the first place they were unable to obtain Japanese homologation as they needed to crash test them.


----------



## V_Spec (Aug 19, 2006)

Lono9885 said:


> One thing to note is that the re-release uses 2530s and is a 2.8L whereas the original 1994 ZERO R used a single setup of the TA45S (whatever the hell turbo that is!) and a 2.7L bottom



that what im reading right now, i wasnt aware of the 05 model. 

well , do you mean that its the real match for the Z2 Spec RB26? .


----------



## 1100hp (Jun 14, 2005)

I have the GTR magazine with these cars in, what would you like to know?


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

How do you guys think they match up to the Z2 engine ? and what about the Z-Tune as a whole ?? =D


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

They have the better engine. Z-tune has the better chassis, handling & brakes.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

DCD said:


> They have the better engine. Z-tune has the better chassis, handling & brakes.


Did they do chassis works on teh ZeroR? 1994 and 2005?


----------



## Porkie (Aug 5, 2003)

Sorry, but for the really thick people (me) why were they stored and not sold?


----------



## Newera (Mar 22, 2005)

Porkie said:


> Sorry, but for the really thick people (me) why were they stored and not sold?


erm .. 



DCD said:


> They had no choice. Back when they made the cars in the first place they were unable to obtain Japanese homologation as they needed to crash test them.


Dino Im sure that pic of all the ZeroR's is taken in the grounds of the HKS complex ? at the back of all the factory area ? .. im sure i remember seeing quite a few cars just dumped at the bottom area of the grounds ..

Steve


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

Porkie said:


> Sorry, but for the really thick people (me) why were they stored and not sold?


I had read that three were sold, but:



DCD said:


> They had no choice. Back when they made the cars in the first place they were unable to obtain Japanese homologation as they needed to crash test them


Someone must have felt pretty silly finding that out after all the work that went into them. 

Phil


----------



## Porkie (Aug 5, 2003)

So why not crash test just one? Sacrifice one to sell the others?

So these cars never saw the road and none were ever sold?

And whats changed now?


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Because to get all the approvals that were necessary at that time - they would have had to crash test a lot more than 1 and that would have made the purchase cost of a Zero R prohibitive.
Better to write off the project before it cost them a fortune.
Of course, now they can restore all of them and sell them for a stack of cash since the regulations are different.....


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Bean, did they wanted sell the Zero R as a new car? Why not just sell it second hand with all the modifications? If Veilside can sell a Fortune kitted RX7 with single Turbo, HKS could also sell theses no?


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

gtrlux said:


> Bean, did they wanted sell the Zero R as a new car? Why not just sell it second hand with all the modifications? If Veilside can sell a Fortune kitted RX7 with single Turbo, HKS could also sell theses no?


They couldn't in the early 90's. The rules were very different back then.


----------



## Porkie (Aug 5, 2003)

Thanks for info Bean


----------



## RBnemesis13B (Dec 26, 2005)

I must say, this History lesson is very interesting. I've learned and am still learning alot. Much better than the History i did in school.


----------



## AHSIRT2 (Oct 19, 2005)

From what i read back in the day they were similarly priced to a Ferrari etc. hence another reason why they didn't sell.

Like somehwere in the vacinity of $100,000 plus (aussie) that is cause i read it in the HPI Magazine (no i don't beleive everything i read lol) just my 2 cents


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Bean said:


> They couldn't in the early 90's. The rules were very different back then.


So maybe today it would have been possible, but if I look at the jap. registration jungle, I understand that building cars like this is not easy - see Z-Tune:runaway:


----------



## guest (Jul 14, 2006)

1. Which specs will the R32 Zero-R 2006 have and when will it be finished?
2. Will he have to be bought?
3. I heard something about 650hp. Is that correct?
4. Will it look exactly like the Zero r 2005? I mean in the simple R32 GTR-look? 

I know: Those are many questions, but there are reliably which among you, which know more than I.


----------

